# Everything Opie



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I have just a handful of pictures from my trip to Canada to pick up our new little guy. For those with puppy fever this will probably not help!

First here's my pal, Zeke. Such a bouncy goof. I love this guy









Pep 









Family photo fail lol









Not sure about this car ride business

















Intros, Loki took right to him. It was actually Lucy who was the most unsure about this puppy business. She's used to being the annoying puppy, not being annoyed by the puppy. But she's slowly warming to him though









First time seeing a cat. He proceeded to run to me, sit at my feet and growl from a safe distance. Lol.









Hiding behind Mike









Then he claimed Lucy's corner of the couch for his own. He's a pro at this little bro thing

















Thanks for looking!


----------



## ImwithLoki (Mar 8, 2014)

Very cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Omg so adorable


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

He is too cute!!!!!


----------



## gesse.bella (Feb 26, 2014)

Running from the car so cute. Congrats on your new addition to your family!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love the family photo fail!! Zeke is like "give me KISSES woman!" Lol so cute and I couldn't be happier that you got this pup. HA! I just realized I wanted Lucy from the last one and from this one I liked Opie--- hahaha!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Holy crap, he is way too cute!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he's so adorable. I'm so happy for you :woof:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Carriana,

Something tells me a new avatar is in the making. LOL. What a fantastic looking pup. Congratulations on your new addition. Loki has got to be like, "WTF, another one" ???
Happy to hear that they are all settling in together. You know we can never have enough pictures.

Joe


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we are thrilled to have this sweetlittle guy. And yes Joe, I definitely need to figure out what to use for a new avatar pic. The current one was actually the inspiration for the new tattoo I just got done while I was up in the great white north.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Carriana said:


> And yes Joe, I definitely need to figure out what to use for a new avatar pic. The current one was actually the inspiration for the new tattoo I just got done while I was up in the great white north.


Ha! Too cool. You DO know we love pictures, LOL.

Joe

Edit: Caught the pic in the lounge section--- Nice work. Thanks for sharing Ms. C.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahahaha family photo fail is awesome. Pep rocks I love that girl. So happy for you guys. Opie is so cute and I am so pumped we get to see him grow!!!

And hilarious Nadia and you have the same taste 

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yay Opie!!! he sure is a cute lil stinker!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok... I just looked again and I want to hug him, he is adorable.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

~StangChick~ said:


> Ok... I just looked again and I want to hug him, he is adorable.


Tell me about it! I'm in trouble.... this face!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes Carriana and I have the same taste--- good taste I might ad  haha! I was drooling over Lucy the moment she was born! And then when Opie came along it was like OMG I NEED THAT DOG! Gotta make a collection of sable dogs lol! 

Oh I love that last one you just posted!! He is so squishy! Are you going to crop him?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Good taste indeed. Lucy was the first one we liked from her litter too  

And no, we are keeping his ears natural.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats!!! He is sooo adorable!! Haha I love the picture of the new pup and my girl Lucy!! Looking forward to watching this little guy grow up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

He is so freakin adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so glad I was able to put another pup with such a great loving home... Love that I get to watch him and Lucy grow up together  Had a blast hanging out with you too guess it's my turn to come down there next


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Damn straight you do. I have a killer guest room, you're welcome here any time!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lucky you!! Everyone on the forum seems to be getting a new addition! He is absolutely adorable! Yep! You're definitely in trouble with a face like that.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Such a cute pup, congrats!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> so glad I was able to put another pup with such a great loving home... Love that I get to watch him and Lucy grow up together  Had a blast hanging out with you too guess it's my turn to come down there next





Carriana said:


> Damn straight you do. I have a killer guest room, you're welcome here any time!


well, i call dibs at the end of July lololol. just sayin


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Of course Lauren


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

dibs on the guest room? GIRRRRLLL im trying to get to vegas end of July so it's all yours lol...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I haven't wanted a puppy for a long minute, but this one.....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well if you ask lucy you could have him lmao.... the looks in the pictures Carrie post are priceless... like get this thing out of here lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Haha, Lucy would like to know how soon you can be here to pick him up...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Because d'awwww


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

awwz great pic Opie.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Such a cute face!!!

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awww congrats! I forget what it was like when my animals tried to be amicable to each other. Wait. No, I didn't. I've never known what it was like somebody has always had an issue with somebody else for the last 12 years all the way down to the HA (hamster aggressive) hamsters. 

Good luck with him! He's adorable.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Awww congrats! I forget what it was like when my animals tried to be amicable to each other. Wait. No, I didn't. I've never known what it was like somebody has always had an issue with somebody else for the last 12 years all the way down to the HA (hamster aggressive) hamsters.
> 
> Good luck with him! He's adorable.


Thanks ma, we're realistic and we know it may not always be this way. But we're going to enjoy it while it is!

Little man got a new collar today.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Like the blue!!! So handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

His little face is so freaking adorable I like his new collar also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

4 months today


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw he is so adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Omg.. that face!

He's too adorable.. Is he good in the car so far? I had my sister and her 4 month old GSD, Tucker, in my car yesterday. He slept most of the time in the backseat, but we learned fast to stop for a pee break every time he woke up. I have to go wash my back seat today after that lesson... :/


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

He seems fine in the car. for longer trips I use a travel crate. He came to work with me on Friday and threw up once. driving doesn't bother him too much but the stop and go traffic did...I've yet to have a bathroom accident with any of my pups *knock on wood*. My other bully never outgrew her carsickness though and she drools bad as soon as she gets in the car lol.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the new pictures Carriana, the two of them just keep getting better looking each day. Does Loki still get along with them both?

Joe


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Joe and yes, they all get along great. Loki is amazing with puppies but we weren't sure how he would be with the others as adults. Now that Lucy is *practically* an adult now they seem to be continuing to get along. Loki even continues to let Lucy steal his toys. We'll see how it goes once Opie reaches maturity though. Within the next couple of years we're planning to move to some larger property where we can build a proper kennel setup which will make rotating the dogs, should that become necessary, much easier.


----------



## bluedozer (Sep 8, 2013)

That face is priceless. Good looking pup you have.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Opie is so freakin cute..can't take it..lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

This guy:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Awww he is too damn cute!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's been far too long since I've done an Opie-only update. Baby boy turned 6 months old yesterday. He weighs a whopping 50lbs currently and is already as tall as Lucy. I don't expect him to get much taller...

He's perfected the pitiful puppy look: 

















"Helping" Loki on the spring pole:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Dawwww he definitely masters the pitiful pup look  Lucius has that down well too  
I spy his daddy in that 2nd pic and I love the last pic! Jumping beans haha


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw he's gotten big! He looks like such a sweetheart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww more pics!! I love him.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Seven months today!

We took him over to see some old friends and their dog (the golden). The lab belonged to a neighbor and yup, he was allowed to roam the neighborhood (don't get me started.)But besides that, it was fun, they have a huge yard and Opie had a blast running and playing fetch.




























And a little size comparison with Lucy. He's going to be a big boy!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

OMG I love him! Best looking bully there is  happy 7 months handsome!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

::::COACH:::: said:


> OMG I love him! Best looking bully there is  happy 7 months handsome!!


D'awwww. I hope he turns out a fraction as handsome as his daddy


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow he's gonna be a big boy!

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Could never get enough pictures of Opie, Carriana. Really love the one with Lucy and him together. Thanks for the Opie pictures.Enjoyed studying them

joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness look how handsome he is! I love him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally more Opie pics!! He is so damn cute i want to snuggle him! I love Lucy too!!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

omw Carriana, he is adorable!! that face of his!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

8 months and 58lbs, he's almost caught up to Lucy and he's starting to fill out.

We've started some light flirt pole work with him, trying to limit his jumping but he's got Zeke genes so he loves to hop!










All 3 dogs after their individual flirt sessions









And this glorious mug


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw look at that boy! He is so handsome! My husband is in love with Opie lol. I love them all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's looking real good Carrie!! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the silhouette's and check out Opie lookin' all serious and stuff. LOL. Thanks for the update pics Carriana.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I've been a bit absent lately but I couldn't forget to pop on to update this thread on Opie's first birthday!

Happy birthday Opie!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday again Handsome Boy!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy birthday, Opie!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Happy birthday adorable Opie!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Happy birthday Opie! Thanks for the update Carriana.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Awww, look at that sweet face. Happy first birthday Opie (boy, that went fast). Hope you get a special bone and a big scratch behind the ear. Great pic Ms. C., thank you for update.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe! Happy belated 1st birthday Opie!! Please give him a scratch behind the ear for me.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so freaking cute!


----------

